# Review: Remington R51



## lklawson (Aug 29, 2016)

My review of Remington's re-released "Gen 2" R51 compact pistol.

Review - Remington R51

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Aug 30, 2016)

Nice review Kirk


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 30, 2016)

Excellent review, Kirk. 


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Not TapaTalk. Really.


----------

